# Mike Conley's M-Sten RX Log



## Mike Conley (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright guys I'm a power lifter from Ky. This will be where I post my results for my first run with Msten. Here's some before stats and PRs that I hope to smash in the next 4 weeks. 

Before body weight 223.8 post carb nite bloat. Weight is usually 219-221
Close grip bench 275 x 9 (7/29/13)
Incline Bench 275 x 5
squats 425 x 5 (easy PR)
Deads 575 x 5

Goals will be keep weight between 215-220 
Bench 315 x 5
Incline 300 x 5
squats 455 x 5
deads 605 x 5


----------



## Mike Conley (Jul 29, 2013)

This week is a deload. should give time for the sten to get in my system. Today's workout: 
close grip 
bar x 20
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 9 (PR)

Bb row 
bar x 20
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 2 x 6

pullups
bw x 27, 17, 12

abs x 100 reps



*****the close grip obviously wasn't planned. Friendly challenge said I couldn't do it for 5 so I smoked it for 9


----------



## Mike Conley (Jul 30, 2013)

Day 2. 
Weight was 221.6 this morning. As its deload week I'm going to do some light biceps, band pull aparts, and about 100 reps of ab work. Obviously not feeling anything yet but I'm going to try to write in here daily. Tomorrows deload bench will be super light that's for sure as I feel really banged up. Probably a couple sets of 10 with 225 and call it quits. Really looking forward to the results here in the next month.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)

good luck, I made good strength gains from m-sten when i ran it. definately plan on it again


----------



## Mike Conley (Jul 30, 2013)

Day 2 workout Light lift today
 Pull-ups 2 x 10
Wide Pulldowns 2 x 10
Neutral Pulldowns 2 x 10
Seated Rows 2 x 10
DB curls 2 x 10
Abs 100 reps
Calves 3 x 10

Cardio immediately post workout 20 minutes 3.5 mph @ 12 incline

Bench day tomorrow. Still deload so probably do 225 for a couple sets of 10 and some pump work with light tris.


----------

